# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  TOEFL apo IELTSI?

## usercomp

Studioj ne Itali marredhenie nderkombetare. Dua te marr nje certifikate te anglishtes . Dua nje keshille nga ju : TOEFL apo IELTS, kush do te me pershtatej me shume per degen qe kam une?

----------


## elen

*Shoko po ke nder mend te shkosh ne Usa merr me mire Toefl se do te te hyj ne pune (eshte gjeja e pare qe kerkojne po do te stjudosh).*

----------


## Clickman

IELTS eshte me thjeshte per te marre dhe te njihet ne gjithe boten gjithashtu. Vertet eshte dicka e re por ka nje perhapje shume te gjere. 
Une vete jam me IELTS dhe po studioj Computer Engineering ne USA
Edhe pse universitetet kerkojne TOEFL si fillim kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk pranojne tjeter. 

Suksese.
Tung.

----------


## alnosa

Per Mendimin Tim Merr Toefl..........se  Ky Do Te Hy Ne Pune Per Cdo Gje ......kurse Ielts Nuk  Te Njihet Shume ............. Po Erdhe Ne Usa Dhe Te Vazhdosh Universitetin Gjeja E Pare Qe Do Te Pyesin Eshte Toefli.........te Ndihmon Shume Dhe Po More Kete Je I Gatshem Te Fillosh Universitetin  Ose Pune ..........


Pershendetje ............

----------

